# Looking for a NSN



## sudanrceme (7 Oct 2008)

Hi all I am hoping you can give me a hand, I am looking for the  NSN of the C7/C8 front sight adjusting tool. Please 
Thanks Arte et Marte


----------



## JSR OP (7 Oct 2008)

Not sure if this is for the C7, but here is an NSN for "TOOL,FRONT SIGHT ADJUSTMENT"

5120-20-A09-9405

Hope that helps.


----------



## sudanrceme (7 Oct 2008)

Thanks I will check it out, is the A correct?


----------



## McG (7 Oct 2008)

'A' would indicate that the number is a PSTN ... you can think of it as a temporary NSN (it can also be an alternative to an NSN for things that are not intended for wide spread usage).


----------



## JSR OP (7 Oct 2008)

sudanrceme said:
			
		

> Thanks I will check it out, is the A correct?



Cut and paste out of the CGCM...


----------

